# Abandoned Juvenile Pigeon on my Balcony? - What to do?



## Edaja (Jun 13, 2009)

Edit: As of this morning (June 14th), the bird has flown off from the balcony and I guess, to live with the other birds. Thanks for everyone's help!

Hi, 

There was no nest on my balcony, so I'm not sure how this happened (because it is an empty cement balcony clear of any debris...so I'm surprised by this). 

I found a Juvenile Pigeon on my balcony yesterday when I opened the apartment Patio sliding door. 

I believe a parent was with it, but flew off and I have not seen the parent since Yesterday (June 12 at 5pm)

The Juvenile looks healthy, can flutter about the balcony at a good height (but won't leave the balcony) and when approached, tries to walk away - but won't fly away. I think it could be about 3 weeks old and it has no yellow feathers on it. Its eyes and beak are black (if that means anything). 

What should I be doing with it? Leave it alone? Is it abandonned by the parents because they haven't been seen since?


This is the picture of the juvenile. You can see his poop is white with a little bit of green. 










I've been trying to figure out if I should let it go from my balcony by putting it in a box and placing it outside at ground level. Any help would be great.

The bird isn't injured, is pooping a lot and moves well enough around the balcony.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Edaja,

This bird may not be abandoned, and his parents may be coming and feeding him, they can do this fairly quickly, and you just are not seeing this happen.

The clue may be in your statement, "that he is popping a lot", if the poops are not too watery, or low flat dark green ones, but rather good sized and filled with solids, he is getting food somehow, from his parents.

What do his droppings look like? You could also offer him some water in a dish and spread some seeds around to help him out. Where are you located?

Good luck with him,

Karyn


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Can you get a picture so that we can try to determine the correct age? It sounds like the bird flew to the balcony on it's own, so I don't why it won't leave unless it's sick. What do the poops look like? It COULD have been following a parent bird and when you scared them, the parent took off and the baby didn't. It's possible that the parent doesn't remember or know where it left the baby. 
It's really hard to say right off exactly what you should do, so a picture would be great and we can go from there.


----------



## Edaja (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm in Toronto and I gave him/her some water...I have no idea what to do with it.


----------



## Edaja (Jun 13, 2009)

I've posted a picture now..so hope this helps.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would keep watching and notice if the bird keeps pooping. If so, then a parent is feeding him. If by tonight there are no more poops, we can direct you.
It's a very pretty bird by the way.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Are you SURE that he isn't being fed by his parents? There are lots of droppings there, and some look perfectly normal, but then others are mostly liquid, and there's no way to know which ones are new and which ones are old. The solid ones show that it has had some food, but the others could be an indication that it hasn't been fed since left there yesterday. 
Have you tried giving it some seeds to see if it will eat on it's own?
It doesn't look THAT young to me........not so young that it can't fly.


----------



## Edaja (Jun 13, 2009)

He just appeared on my balcony yesterday. Those are fairly new droppings because it was 'clean' cement yesterday. Anyhow, it isn't THAT young...and by tonight, I'll put it in a box and leave it at ground level with other pigeons. There is a whole group of those birds down the street.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Edaja,

Thank you for putting out some water for him.

He may have fluttered down from a nest in at a higher level than your balcony is at. He could be just fledging right now, leaving his nest, and does not fly well yet, as you yourself say by him not being able to leave your balcony. If his parents are feeding him where he is right now, your balcony, it would only be a very few days until he builds up a little more strength in his wings and is able to leave on his own, I know he is making a mess and this can be frustrating for you.

I know you came to this forum because you care and wanted to help him, but if you put him in a box and leave him with the other pigeons down the street. I am fairly sure he will not make it at the vulnerable point in development he is at right now. 

Thanks for caring,

Karyn


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Edaja said:


> He just appeared on my balcony yesterday. Those are fairly new droppings because it was 'clean' cement yesterday. Anyhow, it isn't THAT young...and by tonight, I'll put it in a box and leave it at ground level with other pigeons. There is a whole group of those birds down the street.


Well, I realize that the birds isn't REAL young, but it IS a young one, probably less than 7 or 8 weeks old and SHOULD be flying and if it isn't, there's a reason and putting it in a box on the ground is doing nothing but killing it if it can't fly away.
Can you tell us where you are? We have members all over the world and with some luck, maybe someone is near by and can help with the bird. 
I realize that everyone is not crazy about pigeons, but you DID come here and ask for help, which tells me that you must care and I don't think you want to see the little guy get killed.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Again Edaja,

If no individual is able to help you out, locally in Toronto there is a rescue center:

http://www.torontowildlifecentre.com/ 

Please be in contact with them before putting this guy out.

So it would be best if his parents could finish raising him, if you decide to allow this you have to be sure they are indeed coming and feeding him, you want to see the kind of poops I think I see in your photo, if he starts doing dark, flat, green spots, around the size of a nickle, this means he is not getting feed and you will have intervene and get him to the wildlife center. Also, you want to make sure he is not injured, the best way to do this is to observe him, without him seeing you, and see if he "helicopters", this is where when learning how to fly and building up strength in their wings, they will "hover" in one spot flapping their wings like mad and spinning.

Karyn


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OOPs....I missed the Toronto post.........I can't think of any members right off that are there. The wildlife center would be your best bet.


----------



## Edaja (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for all your help. I've seen him flap his wings and 'hover' over a spot. On and off. He mostly sleeps though. I don't believe he is injured based on what he has been doing on the balcony. 

I'll leave him be and hope he manages to fly away eventually eventually once his parents return. thanks for the contact info for the centre. I'll call them before doing anything else.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Edaja said:


> Thanks for all your help. I've seen him flap his wings and 'hover' over a spot. On and off. He mostly sleeps though. I don't believe he is injured based on what he has been doing on the balcony.
> 
> I'll leave him be and hope he manages to fly away eventually eventually once his parents return. thanks for the contact info for the centre. I'll call them before doing anything else.


Thank you. Maybe he'll just take off one day soon.


----------

